# GET BIT OUTDOORS - Father's Day Sale! SAVE $50 plus 30%-50% OFF Rainshadow RX7 Popp



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Father's Day week/weekend is definitely one to celebrate. Like many you there is nothing more important to me than time outdoors with my Dad and my little ones. Please click the link below to treat yourself to some Awesome Father's Day Savings. 


Save 30-50% on RX7 Popping Blanks Before they are Gone for Good!


Save $10-$20-$50 OFF Your Order!


Save Here!
*


----------

